# Heating a metal building



## little_hammer (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all...

I just assembled a metal building on my property to use as a shop. Dimensions are 75ft x 40ft x 16ft high. 
There are 6 commercial roll-up doors. 

I get loads and loads of wood pallets from deliveries that I burn to dispose of. 

My questions are, 

1. What's my best options for heating so I can use the wood I'm already burning as a heat source without having to cut up the pallets?
2. What's the best way to distribute the heat?



Thanks


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

little_hammer said:


> My questions are,
> 
> 1. What's my best options for heating so I can use the wood I'm already burning as a heat source without having to cut up the pallets? Cut a 5' circular hole in the middle of the roof and create a 10' ring of bricks on the deck
> 2. What's the best way to distribute the heat? fan the fire source with blankets


sorry- I immediately had a vision of a teepee with a fire inside...just on a larger scale . A serious answer might include the recommendation to purchase an old trailer oil furnace, waste oil burning heater or a wood pellet stove. I've never seen anything large enough to put an entire pallet into, and even then it would burn quickly due to the minimal amount of wood given the volume it takes up. With the pellet stove, you can load it up and leave it alone. You didn't mention if you want the heat at all hours or only at the beginning/end of a day.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Pallets ARE difficult to cut up!

I know one guy who drove over a pile of them, periodically, with his old tracklayer, so he could toss pieces in a 55gal drum converted into a wood burning stove... 
Maybe a fan hung from ceiling would circulate hot air well enough for you.
r


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.centralboiler.com/models.php

Pallet burner can be loaded with a forklift, if you want to.


----------

